# Fresh from my lab. FIRE TAPE



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You'll need:
heavy polyester yarn.
a bunch of old candles or crayons or even used canning paraffin.
an Altoids can.
20 mule team borax.
yellow garden Sulfur.

Find out how much of the yarn can be coiled up into your Altoids tin, then add 8" to a foot.

In a pan of hot water mix 2 tablespoons of borax, 1 tablespoon of Sulfur and dissolve completely.Soak the yarn overnight and let dry naturally and completely.

{the mix can be done without the Borax and Sulfur if smell bothers you, BUT it does make for a hotter fire.}

In a double boiler, melt your wax ingredients and thoroughly soak the yarn in it, let it get about half cool [about 5 minutes or less.]and coil it up in your Altoids tin, place a sheet of wax paper and a razor blade on top, maybe even some storm marches. now when you need a fire NOW you have tinder that burns extremely HOT and lots of it, around an inch does it on damp wood.

it WILL sputter and stink a bit, BUT not as bad as a ranger band IMO.

Have fun and keep on preppin!:2thumb:


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Magnus,
you are definitely the mad scientist of the forum.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I would share some "OTHER" recipes, but the admin would have a fit! LMAO


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*This image came to my mind*

Magus, is this you in this video?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope. nobody on the net has a real pic of me.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Magus said:


> Nope. nobody on the net has a real pic of me.


You are wise!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anything you see purporting to be me has been photo shopped to death or ancient.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Magus said:


> Nope. nobody on the net has a real pic of me.


That's what you think.   :rofl:


----------

